# Damn weather



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Most people go on vacation to the south.i may go northwest for the winter


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ice is just starting to form in minnesota. They are calling for a big snowstorm. Hopefully it holds off until they get a good base layer of 6-10"


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

coldest temp in the 10 day is 35 degrees. (thats on the 30th).... definitely going to set some kind of record for December I suppose.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ice Season is my season to wet a line. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Ice Season is my season to wet a line. THIS SUCKS!


Hey maybe we will be on the ice mid feb to mid april.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Ice Season is my season to wet a line. THIS SUCKS!


John I'm with ya. I have got to a point where I very rarely get out in the Summer to fish. The Winter is a different story. All I think about is ice fishing. I have all these new toys and no where to go. By god I'll dock fish all Winter if I have too.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

vib-E said:


> Hey maybe we will be on the ice mid feb to mid april.


I wish! I'm thinking 2nd half of january they first week of March we will be on the ice


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just by looking at the long range forecasts...we're still going to be torched through the early part of January. I wouldn't be getting my hopes up until you start to see this trend dissipate. The cold just won't be able to stick around long enough with this type of pattern. We need a BIG BIG storm to break this el nino B.S. I'd like to see some snow too...but ice first!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

cheezemm2 said:


> Just by looking at the long range forecasts...we're still going to be torched through the early part of January. I wouldn't be getting my hopes up until you start to see this trend dissipate. The cold just won't be able to stick around long enough with this type of pattern. We need a BIG BIG storm to break this el nino B.S. I'd like to see some snow too...but ice first!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Somebody needs to do a snow dance. Wondering if we will have any snow for the Muzzleloading deer season in January? Come on cold weather!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Obama's fault...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> Somebody needs to do a snow dance. Wondering if we will have any snow for the Muzzleloading deer season in January? Come on cold weather!


PA's flintlock season opens this Saturday. I might be out in shorts with an umbrella!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Minnowhead said:


> Obama's fault...


Global warming


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think there will be 18" ice this year, but we will be fishing at some point in January... I hope. All it will take is one of those polar vortex things like last year... Those videos of people getting burned by throwing boiling water in the air were priceless! Guess they never peed into the wind.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Per Kenlow1's request of a SNOW DANCE:


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Per Kenlow1's request of a SNOW DANCE:
> 
> View attachment 199487


Good one


----------

